# دروس تعليم الفوتو شوب



## الملك العقرب (24 يناير 2007)

_*
الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شى

دروس تعليم الفوتو شوب
صوت وصوره


اتمنى لكم الاستفاده منها


الدرس الأول
http://www.kuwaitee n.com/ram/ FTo/p1.exe
الدرس الثاني
http://www.kuwaitee n.com/ram/ FTo/p2.exe
الدرس الثالث 
http://www.kuwaitee n.com/ram/ FTo/p3.exe
الدرس الرابع
http://www.kuwaitee n.com/ram/ FTo/p4.exe
الدرس الخامس
http://www.kuwaitee n.com/ram/ FTo/p5.exe
الدرس السادس
http://www.kuwaitee n.com/ram/ FTo/p6.exe
الدرس السابع
http://www.kuwaitee n.com/ram/ FTo/P7.exe
الدرس الثامن
http://www.kuwaitee n.com/ram/ FTo/P8.exe
الدرس التاسع
http://www.kuwaitee n.com/ram/ FTo/P9.exe
الدرس العاشر
http://www.kuwaitee n.com/ram/ FTo/P10.exe


صلوا من اجلى
وشكرا




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*_


----------



## العجايبي (24 يناير 2007)

_*موضوع جميل ارجوا من السادة المشرفين تثبيت هذا الموضوع للاهمية شكرا​*_


----------



## mina1 (25 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا ملك على الهدية الجميلة ديه


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 يناير 2007)

شكرا علي الردود الجميلة يا جماعة


----------



## عمود الدين (25 يناير 2007)

مشكور يا ملك وانا رأى من رأى العجايبى


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا ليكوا يا جماعة يا رب يسبتوه عشان الجميع يستفيد


----------



## gako (27 يناير 2007)

من فضلك يا ملك عايزه اجل الدروس وبيقولى انه مش موجوده من فضلك ساعدنى


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 يناير 2007)

انا عارف اللنك مدته خلصة احاول اعل لنك غيره اسف اني عطلتك شكرا


----------



## monlove (28 يناير 2007)

موضوع جامد


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا مون


----------



## gako (29 يناير 2007)

لو سمحت يا ملك نزل الموضوع تانى عايزه انزله
شكرا


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 يناير 2007)

حاضر من عيني


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 فبراير 2007)

اسف يا جماعة البيانات اتمسحت من عندي هحاول اجبهم تاني سمحوني


----------



## Elec.ENG/ESLAM (22 فبراير 2007)

طب   الروابط     مش    شغاله     ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

